# has anyone ever worked for these guys?



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

http://intl.earnparttimejobs.com/index.php

Filling our forms......
anyone have good or bad info?

thanx


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

It's a scam. Google the domain name, you'll find lots of information about it.


----------

